# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  How to insert,update and delete the data in a cube?

## sareesh

Hi,
I am relatievely new to anlysis services.I created a cube and want to insert ,update and delete data in it. How can I do this?
Please advice.

Regards
sars

----------


## Island1

Normally data changes are via the underlying source - inserts, deletes, etc., are not typically handled within the cube.  Updates of data to the cube are made when the cube is processed.

You can set up to do Writeback to MSAS cubes, but I don't think that is what you are intending to address with this (kinda broad) question.

Good Luck!

Bill

----------

